# April Fools Delight with Decisions. Alba Adventures - Season 4 Episode 6 - Pico, VT



## SkiRay (May 15, 2017)

Our latest in our webisode (finally) - An April Fool's delight and decisions to be made. We appreciate your viewership and if you like - please, please give us a thumbs up on YouTube and a Like on FACEBOOK.  






It's not a typical weekday morning,
Bringing the kids to school and then heading crosstown,
Anxious, I venture in and out of day dreaming to calm my mind.

Arriving late last Friday night,
Unable to drive up our driveway,
We hike.
The labor of last night's past is soon forgotten,
We head to the mountain 
And are greeted with April Fool's Delight.

While fresh powder has its joys,
I must adapt to the conditions.
Slowly my legs settle into Mother Nature's Surprises.

With our destination fast approaching, 
I worry about the decision I will have to make today,
To have surgery or not.

With irresistible powder it was hard to say no.

Soon I will be face to face with my doctor.
Do I tell him I was skiing,
When I was not supposed to?
Should I have waited?
Did I do the wrong thing?

Am I cheating fate?
Or are these incredible conditions telling me to persevere?
Certainly there are others that have had harder challenges to overcome.

My decision to ski without surgery,
Has been hard.
And I  am most motivated by the person who bestows….INSPIRATION.


----------



## Edd (May 15, 2017)

I thumbs upped it!  Nicely done!  That was quite a departure from the others I've seen. The kid with the cape alone was worth the watch.


----------



## dlague (May 15, 2017)

Well, this videos made me think!  It is refreshing to watch a video like this where it isn't about zipper lines, cliff jumps or tight trees.  There is always so much talk about how boring skiing or snowboarding is on groomers and more open glades but this video shows you all having fun and I applaud you for that.  I am not a bumps all day or a trees all day skier (it is part of the day), in fact, it is nice to hit some nice open terrain.  We like to mix it up.  Sounds like your family has fun no matter what you ski!

I hope what ever the issue (assume knee) heals or can be coped with!   I have had knee surgery and with diligent work outs you will be back by the next season!  Best of luck!


----------



## SkiRay (May 15, 2017)

Edd said:


> I thumbs upped it!  Nicely done!  That was quite a departure from the others I've seen. The kid with the cape alone was worth the watch.



Thank you. This one was actually really tough for us. Sylvie (correcting Daniel) is a great skier - his dad is Jeff AKA "The Saratoga Skier".  You might have seen him in our "Perfect Day" edit.  That family can ski.. 

Thanks Edd for the thumbs up.


----------



## SkiRay (May 15, 2017)

dlague said:


> Well, this videos made me think!  It is refreshing to watch a video like this where it isn't about zipper lines, cliff jumps or tight trees.  There is always so much talk about how boring skiing or snowboarding is on groomers and more open glades but this video shows you all having fun and I applaud you for that.  I am not a bumps all day or a trees all day skier (it is part of the day), in fact, it is nice to hit some nice open terrain.  We like to mix it up.  Sounds like your family has fun no matter what you ski!
> 
> I hope what ever the issue (assume knee) heals or can be coped with!   I have had knee surgery and with diligent work outs you will be back by the next season!  Best of luck!



@Dlague! Thanks. It has been a while and sorry we couldn't meet up this season.  Alicia is coping and the doctor was suggestive of it given her skiing and moving on it without pain. Of course we/she is keeping an eye on it.  Not sure if you saw our "Wishes" edit - and the follow up to it being "Ascent".  If you are bored, check them out too and those are on this forum too.  This whole season has been sort of odd with our edits in that it became more about the accident, rehab and recovery thus far, with skiing here and there.  We had planned to visit a number of mountains this year  - though the accident changed our plans. So glad Alicia is skiing - and we will see what happens regarding the surgery.

In regards to cliff , zips and tight trees - we would love to though at my age and my ability cliffs would be suicide. Zips, we sort of done though nothing like you see in epic ski films. Tight trees, oh we do them too though I hate recording in them. Very technical and need to remain a bit more focused. We try to have a good time no matter what. Even while skiing in the rain which is still better than working. 

Thanks again for watching.


----------



## dlague (May 15, 2017)

SkiRay said:


> @Dlague! Thanks. It has been a while and sorry we couldn't meet up this season.  Alicia is coping and the doctor was suggestive of it given her skiing and moving on it without pain. Of course we/she is keeping an eye on it.  Not sure if you saw our "Wishes" edit - and the follow up to it being "Ascent".  If you are bored, check them out too and those are on this forum too.  This whole season has been sort of odd with our edits in that it became more about the accident, rehab and recovery thus far, with skiing here and there.  We had planned to visit a number of mountains this year  - though the accident changed our plans. So glad Alicia is skiing - and we will see what happens regarding the surgery.
> 
> In regards to cliff , zips and tight trees - we would love to though at my age and my ability cliffs would be suicide. Zips, we sort of done though nothing like you see in epic ski films. Tight trees, oh we do them too though I hate recording in them. Very technical and need to remain a bit more focused. We try to have a good time no matter what. Even while skiing in the rain which is still better than working.
> 
> Thanks again for watching.



Tore my ACL off a jump in corn snow so I get it!  I am not a fan of tight trees - too much stopping.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 16, 2017)

I counted 12 kids.


----------



## SkiRay (May 17, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I counted 12 kids.



hahahaha.. What are you saying? That we lure families and  kids into our videos..  It is actually fewer than 12.

Sandro and Nevada are Alicia and my kids 
Judah is David's
Josh - Mike's
Daniel and Sylvie Jeff (The Saratoga Skier) and Beth's kids.

So, 5 - seems like more I guess due to all the cuts. 

In Perfect Day - we might have had close to 10. 

I will say this, the kids love watching their skiing.  Next season - let's coordinate.


----------

